# ECCO PERCHE' ALLE DONNE PIACCIONO I BASTARDI



## Mari' (19 Giugno 2008)

*Perché i «cattivi»  seducono di più *

*Narcisismo, impulsività e «machiavellismo» fanno breccia. Il rappresentante tipico è James Bond *

*MILANO -* L'avevamo sempre sospettato e adesso la scienza lo conferma. La cattiveria paga, almeno con le donne. Secondo uno studio condotto da ricercatori internazionali guidati dallo scienziato Peter Jonason, della «Mexico State University» di Las Crucis e ripreso dal settimanale New Scientist sarebbero proprio gli uomini «cattivi» ad attrarre il maggior numero di donne. Il motivo? Una triade di caratteristiche psicologiche negative come il narcisismo ossessivo, l'alta impulsività e l'abilità nell'essere manipolatori e machiavellici renderebbe gli uomini stile James Bond fortemente affascinanti tanto che anche le donne più belle non riuscirebbero a resistere 

*TRIADE NEGATIVA -* I cattivi non solo appaiono più seducenti alle donne, ma hanno anche una vita sessuale più intensa: «Lo studio conferma - ha spiegato il professore Jonason al New Scientist- che persone con queste tre caratteristiche possono rappresentare una strategia evolutiva di successo». Lo studio ha preso in esame i test condotti su duecento studenti universitari nei quali erano evidenziati i tre tratti psicologici negativi. Ai ragazzi tra l’altro sono state formulate diverse domande sulle loro abitudini sessuali e sul numero di partner che avevano avuto nella loro vita. Infine essi hanno dovuto chiarire se preferissero storie brevi o relazioni stabili. I risultati della ricerca, presentata nel corso di un convegno della «Human Behavior and Evolution Society» a Kyoto in Giappone, ha confermato che gli studenti con i tre tratti psicologi negativi più marcati erano anche quelli che avevano avuto nella loro breve vita più partner sessuali. La maggior parte dei «ragazzi cattivi» ha del resto ammesso di preferire relazioni brevi, ma intense a lunghi rapporti monogami  
*IL PROTOTIPO DI UOMO CATTIVO - *Il cinema ci ha offerto diversi personaggi che si avvicinano a questo prototipo di uomo «cattivo», da James Dean a Jean Paul Belmondo, ma secondo il professor Jonason James Bond è quello che meglio rappresenta questo tipo di persona, perché racchiude in sé tutti e tre i tratti psicologici negativi: «Egli è chiaramente antipatico, ma è molto estroverso, ha un'estrema curiosità, uccide le persone e ha sempre tante donne» conferma Jonason. Lo stesso studioso afferma che le persone che nella vita reale sono simili a James Bond, seducendo una donna dopo l'altra, avranno un'intensa vita sessuale e naturalmente avranno più possibilità di avere figli. Tuttavia, date le loro caratteristiche negative, sfuggiranno sempre all'idea di diventare padri. Uno studio parallelo, condotto su un campione di 35 mila persone in 57 paesi dallo scienziato David Schmitt della «Bradley University» di Peoria, nello stato dell'Illinois (Usa) confermerebbe le intuizioni di Jonason. Lo studio dimostrerebbe il legame tra le tre caratteristiche negative e il successo riproduttivo negli uomini. «Nelle diverse culture è universalmente riconosciuto che gli uomini che possiedono questi tre tratti psicologici negativi hanno più possibilità di accoppiarsi» afferma Schmitt. «E di riuscire ad avere tante brevi relazioni con diverse donne». 

 Francesco Tortora
*19 giugno 2008*
corriere.it






Sean Connery in una delle sue numerose interpretazione di James Bond, «cattivo» paradigmatico (da http://www.dmccweb.com)



_IN LINEA DI MASSIMA SONO D'ACCORDO ... E VOI?_


----------



## MariLea (19 Giugno 2008)

ma perchè James è cattivo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io direi che piaceva perchè veramente, ma veramente tanto tanto strafigo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




poi concordo sul fatto che i bastardi siano dei gran manipolatori e questo aumenta il loro successo...
però vale anche per le bastarde eh


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2008)

A me il personaggio di James Bond ha sempre suscitata un certo raccapriccio per la capacità di usare sessualmente già sapendo che la donna faceva il doppio gioco e quindi con la disponibilità di ucciderla ...dopo. Ovvio stesso raccapriccio per le dark-Bond-girls...
Nella vita quell'atteggiamento mi ha sempre resa aggressiva...

Per quanto riguarda gli uomini che hanno "successo" con le donne non li saprei riunire in una categoria comportamentale.
Ho conosciuto uomini di "successo" seri e leali e ...altri di "insuccesso" spregevoli.


----------



## Mari' (19 Giugno 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma perchè *James* è cattivo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... e piace tuttora bella signo' a chi lo dici  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Claro che vale anche al femminile.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Giugno 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma perchè James è cattivo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quoto...

ci sono i James Bond ed i James Tont...


----------



## Mari' (19 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> quoto...
> 
> ci sono i James Bond ed i James Tont...



... e tu chi sei un Bond o un Tond?


----------



## Sterminator (19 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e tu chi sei un Bond o un Tond?


ne' l'uno e ne' l'altro... diciamo che ho sempre galleggiato....

(vabbe' occhio che vi cionco...)


----------



## MariLea (19 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> quoto...
> 
> ci sono i James Bond ed i James Tont...


Anche il Tont, perchè no  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  non sottovalutiamo il successo di chi sa farti ridere, ho visto anche Tont  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ti dirò che Buzzanca l'ho visto 3/4 anni fa a teatro ed è ancora un bell'uomo


----------



## Mari' (19 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ne' l'uno e ne' l'altro... *diciamo che ho sempre galleggiato....*
> 
> (vabbe' occhio che vi cionco...)



OK ... io taccio


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

ehm..ehm...


Bond è strafico, evvabbè...ma io non mi metterei mai con uno cosi  - troppo prevedibile il presente come il futuro-semmai mi piacerebbe essere lui al femminile. ma non per rimorchiare. non ce ne ho di bisogno





Miciobond


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK ... io taccio


 
facce sapè invece


----------



## Mari' (19 Giugno 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Anche il Tont, perchè no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vero! ... Buzzanca e' invecchiato bene, direi ch'e' oggi che da giovane.


----------



## Sterminator (19 Giugno 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Anche il Tont, perchè no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


veramente non mi riferivo al Fontana di Zelig, ma al vero  Tont-o che si fa specularmente infinocchiare da gentil donzelle...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

> . «Nelle diverse culture è universalmente riconosciuto che gli uomini che possiedono questi tre tratti psicologici negativi hanno più possibilità di accoppiarsi» afferma Schmitt. «E di riuscire ad avere tante brevi relazioni con diverse donne».


 
uso innaffiatoi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e sti cavoli.


----------



## Mari' (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> facce sapè invece


IO? ... e chi lo conosce


----------



## Sterminator (19 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> IO? ... e chi lo conosce


confermo...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> IO? ... e chi lo conosce


e allora che devi tacè se non lu acconosci?


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> confermo...


tu taci, non sei attendibile.


----------



## Mari' (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e allora che devi tacè se non lu acconosci?


Pero' so chi in genere "galleggia"


----------

